# Agartha



## Addison (Apr 21, 2013)

Early humans believed the world was flat. There were, and possibly are, some who believe the earth is hollow. It's core is an eternal sun, there's an atmosphere and lands on the inside of the crust, including oceans.  

Aside from that I know very little, and wikipedia is letting me down and other sites are giving me a head ache as they give little aside from philosophy. The only solid notes I can find are: tunnels connecting the earth to Agartha, and interlocking each other, through out the world. Agartha is assumedly where Atlantis sank to and it has something to do with a battle between Light and a Dark order. 

Does anyone know anything else about Agartha? The when, where, what, why and who?


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 25, 2013)

Umberto Eco has a nice article here
Umberto Eco on why we should beware mad scientists | Books | The Guardian

And this site has much of the same information but has pictures 
Hollow Earth Hypothesis - Subterranean Civilizations - Agartha - Crystalinks

Then there is Ferdinand Ossendowski, who had a colorful career, especially in Mongolia
Ferdynand Antoni Ossendowski - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
he wrote a book about his experiences
Beasts, Men and Gods, by Ferdinand Ossendowski
among which is an account of Agharti by Buddhist monks. It's in chapter 66, The Subterranean Kingdom.


BTW, we don't really know what early humans, as in pre-historic, believed about the earth. Certainly by the time we have records, there were people who believed it was round, when they said anything about it at all.


----------

